# Amtrak 90250, the most confusing NPCU



## 19adam99 (Aug 19, 2015)

So recently, I saw a photo of 90250, one of the first NPCUs in the Cascades Scheme. In this photo was AMTK 90250 in Phase Vb. I really was wondering if this had really happened to 90250... The next day I was railfanning with a friend of mine in SODO (South Seattle) and we saw a Cascades NPCU sitting in a shed next to 2 Sounder F59PHIs, with lots of paper around where the green is in the Cascades Scheme* and her numberboards removed. A few minutes later, the crossing arms went down and a Southbound Cascades went by with, surprisingly, 90250 leading. 







So what does this have to do with a supposedly repainted Cascades to Phase Vb NPCU you might ask? Well, from what i believe, the current phase Vb NPCU 90250, is a recent conversion by Amtrak, and the NPCU seen in the shed was the original 90250. 






So what I want to know is, why has Amtrak done what they did? Are they going to do this to_ all _of the Cascades NPCUs? Are they giving the Cascades NPCUs a group of _unique _numbers? Or was this just a random thing that Amtrak did.


----------

